
Women swept nearly every category at the 2017 Hugo Awards - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/11/16127310/2017-hugo-awards-n-k-jemisin-science-fiction-fantasy-books
======
cyanexttuesday
After their no platforming last year, do they still have any credibility left
?

The nasty reveal of hidden politics on the right and the left in gaming the
system was a rude wake up call to me.

I find Amazon best sellers list give me better recommendations than nonsense
like Hugo's Chuck Tingle.

------
Frogolocalypse
It's great to see. One of my favorite authors of all time is a woman, Julian
May. Isn't it funny that in a genre that so many equate with neckbeards is
turning out to be the opposite of this perception.

~~~
heisenbit
True hackers simply care about code and true readers care about words. Take
the authors name away and it is not always obvious who wrote.

I was a bit surprised that Jemisin got her second Hugo in a row. I liked the
Obelisk Gate, eager for the third one but then there are other great ones on
that shortlist - Becky Chambers made me chuckle more than I can remember.

Still two in a row for the same person isn't that proof for a lack of
diversity? /s <\-- sadly needed these days 8-/

~~~
Frogolocalypse
Ha. That's funny.

------
rootbear
Without getting into the whole Puppies controversy, I'll say that last night's
Hugo Awards ceremony was one of the nicest and classiest presentations I've
seen in many years of attending Worldcons. I was delighted to see such a
diverse set of nominees, award winners, and presenters.

------
probably_wrong
Can someone tell me what's the idea behind "best dramatic presentation -
longform"? It's the only category dominated by blockbusters, and I'm wondering
whether that's by design.

~~~
arvinsim
It seems to be movie adaptations as opposed to shortform which are TV series
adaptations.

~~~
dnh44
I find it interesting that longform refers to film and short form are Tv
series; I thought it would be the opposite.

~~~
5555624
A TV series is like a collection of short stories, where the episodes stand
alone;aA film is like a novel.

------
arvinsim
Monstress is amazing! Couldn't recommend it enough.

